

Install Raspbian and configure Wi-fi without a monitor or keyboard - vasco
http://www.vascop.com/raspberrypi/quick-tips/2013/02/08/install-raspbian-and-configure-wifi-without-a-monitor-or-keyboard.html

======
lifeguard
Lol, HOWTO ssh.

